# Ella Nicole's birth story



## Lauz_1601

ok here goes.......(trying to remember lol)

I was due xmas eve with Ella, but nothing happened, not a thing, I was having mild braxton hicks, I tried everythnig pineapples the lot, but she was staying put, membrane sweep didnt work either. 

I went in to be induced on the morning of thursday 5th january, I got settled in and was given the first pessary at around midday. Not much really happened, my nan came to keep me company and I started to have mild back ache things were starting to happen

Later on I was checked and I was still only a fingertip dilated, they gave me the second pessary and contractions started to geta little stronger, my dad and his girl friend came and my mum and dave were there anyway becuase they were gonig to be with me for the birth. I was starting to get really irritable and remember wishing my dad and g/f would just go home lol. I remember asking my mum if it gets any worse than it was (if only I knew!)

It started to get late about 11 and I asked to be checked again as I felt things were moving along, but I was still only 1 cm dilated :-( so my mum and Dave were sent home to get some sleep, I had a bath, popped my TENS on and TRIED to get some sleep. That wasnt happening the contractions kept waking me up so I watched TV and timed the contractions. At 2.45am I was checked again and yay I was 3-4 cm the mw said well done for hanging on and took me up to labour ward, it was horrible I had to walk and was stoppin every few minutes with contractions, pressing the booster button on my TENS. I got comfy (or as comfy as possible) in the labour suite and was strapped upto monitors :twisted: then the midwife informed me things werent really progressing and that my contractions werent coming often enough so she broke my waters and gave me the gas and air. My mum and dave arrived then and things really got going. The gas and air was great, I kept saying "I feel drunk, not felt like this for 9months" lol 

mum was giving me water whilst dave was pushing my booster button with each contraction lol. The head wasnt really descending though becuase my bladder was full and in the way, so she got me a bed pan to try and wee, which I couldnt do lay down, so I ended up squatted on the bed over this bed pan :oops: I was determined to wee, but I just couldnt do it, I was saying "I can do it, I just need to concentrate a bit harder" :oops: I gave in and they catheterised me! Then before i knew it at 6.45 am i was ready to push.....and push and push and push, but she wasnt coming out. It was such hard work and I was really hot,so the mw got me a fan, It was getting hard I was really breathless, then I was tachiacardic, which meant Ella was aswell which meant we really needed to get her out. The doctors came and decided to do a vontouse delivery, I also needed an episiotomy to help her come out. After alot of hard work her head came out, then I found it harder to get the rest out becuase her hand was up by her face. Finally she was born at 7.45 am weighing a healthy 8lb 4 oz. I was stiched up ect, and had a strange bath with my mum and dave in the room, my mum washing my hair and dave sat with Ella lol, seems really wierd now looking back but at the time I just didnt care. Then I was wheeled back to the ward a proud mummy with my baby in my arms :D


----------



## Kina

Awww I wish I had a nice bath afterwards, sounds really nice!

It's great reading other people's stories, we all had such different experiences.


----------

